# Trouble identifying a part; Nissan Sentra 2007



## linkdude212 (Sep 11, 2018)

I am having trouble identifying a piece that was damaged recently. It is a plug on one end and a valve-like thing on the other. It sits between my radiator and driverside headlight. The plug looks like it was attached to the wiring of the driverside headlight. When I went to remove the valve-like piece, it began to hiss like pressure was being let out. When I unscrewed a little further green fluid began to come out. I suspect it is some sort of cap to the coolant. Help?

i.imgur.com/o3QW2U9.jpg valve like piece. The plug was attached to the ripped part you see there.

i.imgur.com/4aYP2N3.jpg plug


----------



## PartJD (Sep 12, 2018)

That is the A/C pressure switch - pn#92136-ET00A


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

linkdude212 said:


> I am having trouble identifying a piece that was damaged recently. It is a plug on one end and a valve-like thing on the other. It sits between my radiator and driverside headlight. The plug looks like it was attached to the wiring of the driverside headlight. When I went to remove the valve-like piece, it began to hiss like pressure was being let out. When I unscrewed a little further green fluid began to come out. I suspect it is some sort of cap to the coolant. Help?
> 
> i.imgur.com/o3QW2U9.jpg valve like piece. The plug was attached to the ripped part you see there.
> 
> i.imgur.com/4aYP2N3.jpg plug


The item shown in i.imgur.com/o3QW2U9.jpg is what's called a liquid tank. The pressure switch normally screws into the tank unit but from what the picture shows, it looks like there's some damage to the tank. The liquid that you saw is refrigerant oil which is under pressure. To remove any component of the sealed AC system, the refrigerant first needs to be removed with special equipment. Once repair is done, the car should be serviced by an AC shop to recharge the system.


----------

